# residence EU member



## Charles462 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi I'm Charles and living in Bulgaria. I intend to move to Alexandropolis area Thrace next month. Advice needed on getting residence. I have UK passport, res in Bulgaria were I have a house. Wife non-EU on Schengen visa 90 day. 

I know I have to have a lease, bank account and some funds, any advice for something simple on the lease and how much funds are needed that would serve the purpose.

Thanks Charles


----------

